# Oh dear!



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I placed what I thought was a Jarrah block into the lathe to make a third Jarrah bud vase but as soon as the surface was cleaned up it became obvious that it was in fact Sheoak. As Sheoak is a beautiful wood and clean to turn, compared to the red dust produced by Jarrah which gets into everything, I decided to carry on regardless.
The height is 4 1/4" and 1 1/2" at the widest point.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No matter Harry it is a beauty. I really like the line embellishment. Harry I think ya got it. Well done.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful work, love picture #9 really shows the grain and I like it


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I was just about to complain I had not seen a new vase in 24 hours. But you saved youself Harry. And I love this one also. I am still waiting on my purple hart, for my next project. Most of the hard ware has been delivered.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great job, Harry


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Harry: No mater the oak, It's nice!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> No matter Harry it is a beauty. I really like the line embellishment. Harry I think ya got it. Well done.


Thanks Bernie, it really has become moreish, I'm feeling more confident with each one. I spent the morning in hospital having my defibrillator given it's annual checkup, all seems to be OK. After lunch I got the urge to get into the shed and do some turning, I found a Jarrah block (yes, this one really was Jarrah) and have made a larger vase but deep down there were cavities which I have filled with Jarrah coloured filler and perhaps tomorrow, after I've watched stupid wrestling on TV, I'll finish it off. I didn't bother with a photo-shoot on this one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

papawd said:


> Beautiful work, love picture #9 really shows the grain and I like it


Thank you Warren, yes, Sheoak is a beautiful wood with it's prominent medullary rays. I've made many boxes all for presents which have been eagerly accepted.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A big thank you to you all for taking the time to look and comment.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to hear the Defib is still Defibin & doing it's job


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Well done Harry, I endorse your comments of the Jarrah...its great to work with, BUT, the mess is unreal.....AL


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Amazing work there Harry!! What I wouldn't give to hang out with you one day in your shop and watch the master at work!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Another great job, Harry! I was just wondering... Does a defibrillator keep you from telling fibs????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

N'awlins77 said:


> Amazing work there Harry!! What I wouldn't give to hang out with you one day in your shop and watch the master at work!!


There is a standing invitation Lee that any member visiting Western Australia is not only welcome to spend a day with us, but I would be upset if they didn't.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> Another great job, Harry! I was just wondering... Does a defibrillator keep you from telling fibs????


Good one George, but in fact it may be so, I have noticed that for about the last 18 months I've been behaving like George Washington!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I just know you are in the shop turning more vases. So you are holding out on your viewers. I am checking around the house to make sure all stuff that might fly in the wind is secured.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry? You are cutting down cherry trees?


----------

